# FS: FW Fish from the 200G *Huge Price Drop*



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Ok, So We have decided that we want to put our Fahaka Puffer in our 8Footer. She will live a long and prosper life in that tank. She better not chew it to bits haha. .., So of course I have to sell all my stock. Her tank is to small for these guys.

(1) Fire Eel @14-15inch~pending
(1) Carapo Knife Fish @7-9inches $20
(1) Bumble Bee Catfish @5inches $10~pending


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

let me know if they back out on the indo dats please


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

willing to trade something for the pbass i guess, since these a-holes are hard to get rid of. shoot me your ideas..


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

How big are the p bass? Might be ready for some more. I can only get ones at 2".


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

biggest 7inches, the rest are under

2 of them are eating prawn bits..


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

Still a little small. I will think about it.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

alright dude, no problem


----------



## Fire-Eel-Man (Feb 13, 2011)

When you bring the fire eel i take the bumble bee cat


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

awesome! Fire Eel Man!
for sure!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

prices have been lowered.

bump to the top!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

id like to have all fish gone if possible this weekend.

Nala my fahaka really wants to move into her mansion!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

juru is pending again...


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bump fish gotta go!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

Again your life is a scam!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

What's with that scam thing? nothing better to do but ruin other peoples post?
Free bumppp for you


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Whose life is a scam? Anyway let me know if the Pbass are still up for grabs....
Drew


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Bump for nice stuff and 1 killer juru cat


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

yahoo, the bass are pending!

soon Nala, soon hahaha

Cant wait to see my Puffer in this 8footer!


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

I've seen Bens dats and they are beautiful fish, I'd love to adopt them but they won't get along with the others in my tank. bump for beautiful fish!!


----------



## djamm (Sep 25, 2010)

Going to have to pass on the Pbass....


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass back up for grabs..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

juru now available again..


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

posting pics today.

bump for a holiday monday!!


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

finally a fish has been sold!

thanks bob! yahoo..!!

juru sold!


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

Cmon people these fish Ben is selling are amazing especially his Marble motoro and Peacocks are a steal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Bluebarry (Dec 26, 2010)

Would grab that marble in a heart beat if it was a female


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

both big dats are sold..
lots still available.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass are gone..
still have a knife fish/small datnoid & a beauty stingray


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass are now $40 for all three
stingray is now $240 + free small dat
knife fish $20


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

bass gone 
little dat gone


----------



## 240sx (Sep 4, 2010)

somebody buy Ben's beautiful Ray please, so I can get my 130 gallon off of him.... I've seen lots of Rays before and his is very nice... I'd buy him but can't offer the home he deserves.


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ray is now 180..

i just cant go any lower


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

interested in the ray...can you post some pics?


----------



## oakley1984 (Oct 10, 2010)

fire eel still available?


----------



## beN (Apr 21, 2010)

ray is gone!
knife fish for $20bucks still available..
free convict


----------



## motoman (Feb 18, 2011)

Dammit!!!


----------



## Leechador (Jan 15, 2011)

interested in the knife:
How agro is it? what's the minimum sized tank make for this guy?


----------

